# Hey I'm a TAM Virgin!☺️



## TipsForRelationship (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

I just came across this forum and already love it. I am a christian marriage and family counselor and have joined to love on you guys with advice to share but to also learn. I believe in going where the people are and being connected within communities. Is there anyone here that is located in Georgia? Can you drop me a "Hey" and where are you guys located? 



_godfamilyworks.us/alettertowomen _


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Canada.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Hi, I saw your other thread before this one... I am a Buddhist marriage and family counsellor, but I do work often with Christian counsellors. Maybe in the UK (London) religious attitudes are different, but we tolerate each other very well!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

In the Sigalovada Sutta, the Buddha is reported as saying: "In five ways should a wife be respected by a husband: by honoring her, not disrespecting her, being faithful, sharing authority, and by giving gifts. And, the wife so respected reciprocates with compassion in five ways: by being well-organized, being kindly disposed to the in-laws and household workers, being faithful, looking after the household goods, and being skillful and diligent in all duties." (We will have to forgive the heteronormative and patriarchal assumptions of India 2500 years ago.)

The basis of a Buddhist marriage would be the five precepts for non-monastics: not harming, not taking that which is not freely given; speech which is proper, kindly, and truthful; no sexual misconduct; and avoidance of intoxicants.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

